# Making a twin Delta light bracket for a Roadmaster



## John (Jan 21, 2014)

Delta twin light bracket


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 21, 2014)

Looks good, John.
I was wondering where the Bicyclebones 38 Supreme ended up.


----------



## John (Jan 21, 2014)

cyclingday said:


> Looks good, John.
> I was wondering where the Bicyclebones 38 Supreme ended up.




I don’t know about the bicycle but I have a original paint frame and fork for a 1938 Roadmaster that this bracket is going on.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jan 21, 2014)

WOW that's a desirable item fo sho!


----------



## dogdart (Jan 22, 2014)

how much is one ?


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2014)

dogdart said:


> how much is one ?





How about $25.00?


----------

